# Need a jeanie in a bottle to help move



## twilightbld (Aug 13, 2009)

ONT="Book Antiqua"][/FONT]

Wow where to start, I'm a mid aged mom who has a daughter going to the Universidad de Guadalajara in Zapopan for a year, I am in Mo she is already there in CEPE, but I will be driving down there in Sep with my grandaughter and my youngest daughter. so first i would love to find someone driveing to the guadalajara area somewhere around the 6th-11th i'm a little bit flexible,,next I guess is getting a fm3? Or maybe getting a house to rent in Zapopan,,,or finding out about the schools in Zapopan,,,,:confused2: any bighearted beautiful person willing to push me in the right directions,,,thanks hope you all have a great day,,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you have passports for your youngest daughter and for your granddaughter. Remember that you may not cross borders with minors who aren't accompanied by both of their biological parents, unless you have written, translated, notarized permission from both of them; or a death certificate, if they are no longer living. Some folks get into Mexico without that, then have trouble getting back into the USA. Avoid the hassle and expense by being prepared. Driving is pretty straightforward, but I can give you a suggested route, easy crossing and stopping options if you need them. You will find lots of ads for rentals in Guadalajara online or in the classified sections of the newspapers. Zapopan and Chapalita are good sections in that part of the metropolitan area. Welcome to the forum and to Mexico.


----------



## twilightbld (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the responce, and yes i do have all the paperwork and passports for the kids,,,would you happen to know what neighborhoods in the zapopan township are close to the university, the one she is going to is in the N central part it looks like of zapopan,,, as for road advice any would be helpful,,, thanks again


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not that intimately familiar with the neighborhoods around the university. It is a large area and will require that you do some serious exploration when you arrive. You may also want to explore living at Lake Chapala, an hour out of the city, where there are more expats and several private schools, some bilingual, for the children. Your daughter might enjoy getting out of the city to visit you on weekends. At that age, some distance is a good thing......for both of you.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

go to google and type / guadalajara cepe universidad... it will give you the cepe page.. then on the left hand side look for CEPE GUADALAJARA and scroll down the page untill you see the map.... then pan out and you will see the many names of communities ... an example is lomas del valle.... you can see it on the left side..


then go to google/ type / guadalajara / casas en renta lomas del valle 

this simple task will give you an idea of how to find houses for rent/ apt...


----------



## twilightbld (Aug 13, 2009)

*thanks*

I'll give it a shot, thanks for the reply,,,,,,,,


mexliving said:


> go to google and type / guadalajara cepe universidad... it will give you the cepe page.. then on the left hand side look for CEPE GUADALAJARA and scroll down the page untill you see the map.... then pan out and you will see the many names of communities ... an example is lomas del valle.... you can see it on the left side..
> 
> 
> then go to google/ type / guadalajara / casas en renta lomas del valle
> ...


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*mexico*

activate your private message on your account.....

a must before you come down here.... get alergy tests on your children to see if they are alergic to anything....

plan on sleeping in loredo/usa ...... best safe place 8 miles from the border is the best western san ysidro hotel....

you should also have a male friend do a full tune-up on your car.....


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

mexliving said:


> activate your private message on your account.....
> 
> a must before you come down here.... get alergy tests on your children to see if they are alergic to anything....
> 
> ...


The best mechanic I ever had was female


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

jlms said:


> The best mechanic I ever had was female


That may be true but to be honest I have yet to come across a female mechanic in Mexico. That would be worth paying extra for!!!

:lol:


----------



## nmhuni (Aug 24, 2009)

twilightbld said:


> ONT="Book Antiqua"][/FONT]
> 
> Wow where to start, I'm a mid aged mom who has a daughter going to the Universidad de Guadalajara in Zapopan for a year, I am in Mo she is already there in CEPE, but I will be driving down there in Sep with my grandaughter and my youngest daughter. so first i would love to find someone driveing to the guadalajara area somewhere around the 6th-11th i'm a little bit flexible,,next I guess is getting a fm3? Or maybe getting a house to rent in Zapopan,,,or finding out about the schools in Zapopan,,,,:confused2: any bighearted beautiful person willing to push me in the right directions,,,thanks hope you all have a great day,,


Hi, I have been living in mexico for 2 years with my three children. I would advise you not to leave the states without an apostille for your childrens birth certificates. I had never heard of one and getting it from here is difficult. Without it you can not get an fm3. Also bring any court documents proving that you have sole custody of the children. They are very strict on only one parent bringing in a child. If you intend to ship any belongings here, you must get the shipping list from the mexican consulate in the US, it can not be done from here. I wish you luck


----------

